# Ordered Islabikes Beinn



## mustang1 (21 Apr 2012)

.. yesterday for my 5yo daughter. She's been riding a Ridgeback Honey for two years and it's too small now. 5 week delivery time (tho I get the feeling that's a conservative figure and will arrive earlier).

Islabikes staff are great. I spoke to this nice lady who advised me about the correct frame size to order and was knowledgeable with all accessories.

I'll assemble it up, put a bow/ribbon on it and give it to her in time for summer!


----------



## Andy_R (21 Apr 2012)

Great bikes, my son is on a 24" Beinn.







Here it is being used on a 27mile toddle around Kielder Water


----------



## mustang1 (21 Apr 2012)

My daughter's bike has her name on it so pry wont get much resale unless I peal those stickers off (which I hope is easy enough to do).

@ Andy_r: is that my imagination, or is your son's bike's rear wheel larger than the front?


----------



## Andy_R (21 Apr 2012)

mustang1 said:


> @ Andy_r: is that my imagination, or is your son's bike's rear wheel larger than the front?


 
Haha...it's just the perspective of the photo

Decals are dead easy to remove, just use a hairdryer to get the sticker hot to the touch, and it'll peel right off. Wipe off any residue with a rag soaked in WD40, job's a guddun


----------

